# No frosties survived the thaw - anyone else?



## Jomag (Oct 20, 2008)

I am just facing the devastation of all four of my final frosties perishing, and I am gutted.

I was so excited to be almost at transfer stage again and it came as a terrible shock when the embryologist rang to say that nothing had survived the thaw.

I cant understand how 4 out of our first 5 survived the thaw, so how come none of these four managed it?  I wonder did the clinic thaw the best ones first, although they were frozen at fertilisation so I guess they can't have graded them at that point?

Am so confused and was wondering if anyone else had faced this.  It seems so cruel to get so far, pay so much, take so many drugs, only to have the frosties perish before even getting put back where they belong.  Maybe it is less cruel than getting that BFN after the dreadful 2ww and perhaps I should be thankful for small mercies!  This entire process is just so heartbreaking, and to top it all off I had to have my little dog put down last week so I don't even have her for comfort.  Sob sob!


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Jomag,

Dee here, we cycled together in Feb/March.  How devastating.  

I saw that you had started sniffing again.  I've not been up much as I don't start cycling again until the end of July, but had to come and say hello and give you a  .

No words really, just wanted to say how sorry I am.

This whole journey is such a difficult, but what does not kill us must make us stronger.   

Dee


----------



## JuliaG (May 4, 2006)

So sorry about your embies, it is just so cruel       

I started a medicated FET last month and 5 weeks into injections and progynova it got abandoned due to some fluid in my uterus and now i need an op to investigate it, we are absolutely gutted to have been a few days away from our embies being thawed to have this happen    

     for the future hun

Julia
xxxx


----------



## Diane72 (Oct 29, 2007)

Jomag, 

Sorry to hear your news. I think its very variable how many survive. 3 out of 5 didn't make it in my FET (and then I miscarried so wonder how good the other ones really were).

Sending you lots of  

Diane x


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Hi

13 yrs ago I had 10 frozen embies and none of them survived. I must say I truly wasnt prepared for it and it was worse than a failed full tx.

So sorry hun as I know just how you feel

xxxxxx


----------



## arry (Jan 26, 2009)

Jomag
I am so sorry to hear about your frozen embies. This happened to me last year - I had a medicated cycle where I down regged for ages and then started to take all the HRT tablets to thicken the endometrium and everything seemed to be fine and was progressing as expected. I found out on the morning of our ET that none of my 4 embies had survived the thawing process. I was completely devastated and I still am  upset about it. It was the most awful cruel thing - I think to have all that hope taken away at the stage where you think things are going as planned was what got to me. I had arranged so many things to make my life easier  for the 2ww and I had to cancel them. Fortunately I had booked some annual leave so DH and I " ran away" for a few days to try and get our heads round what had happened. When I came home I rang the embryologist but I never got a satisfactory reason as to why not a single one survived. BFN's are very hard to deal with but it was the complete unexpectedness of this that got me. 
((((((((Jomag))))))))
I wish I had an answer but I don't. I did get the impression from the Embryologist that it was unusual. I do wish you all the best for the future 
Love Arry


----------



## birdey (Jan 19, 2009)

jomag - im really sorry for what has happened it is such a cruel process and cannot think of any words that are gonna make you feel better. just know there are alwasy plenty of ladies on here that you can chat to if needed. hope you stay strong thinking of you
kirst x


----------



## amyclare (Mar 24, 2008)

jomag    big hugs for you, i know how you feel i shud have a fet last year but my 2 embies did not survive and i had the best lining id eva had.

 
love amyclare x


----------

